# white around beak and eyes



## feathersandfur (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi there,
I have a cockatiel "Lucky" and he is around 2 years old. I have noticed his beak has gone white and also around his eyes. Apart from this he seems fine. Can anyone advise please.
Thanks
Regards
Shelley


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pictures would help us see what you are seeing. Young birds, if whitefaced, will get full white faces as they age if they are male.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

A pic would definatly help, is it a whitish crustyness around beak and eyes? If so it may be scaly face mites... A clear in focus pic will confirm or rule this out.


----------



## feathersandfur (Jul 19, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> Pictures would help us see what you are seeing. Young birds, if whitefaced, will get full white faces as they age if they are male.


Thanks will take a close up pic, its actually covers his beak like you have painted it.
regards 
shelley


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

feathersandfur said:


> Thanks will take a close up pic, its actually covers his beak like you have painted it.
> regards
> shelley


A male whiteface will not have white on his beak, just the feathers on his face and head will turn white instead of grey... I am still thinking scaly face.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

ParrotletsRock said:


> A male whiteface will not have white on his beak, just the feathers on his face and head will turn white instead of grey... I am still thinking scaly face.


Yes, I am thinking the same, or it is just peeling off a bit (maybe due to some vitamin deficiency?)


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Even without a picture, I think it's very likely that this guy is going to need a vet trip. Your time might be better spent arranging that than taking pictures for us.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

My Aunts fiery shouldered conure Crackers beak was white at the tip it was just chipping and she brought her to the vet and they said it was a calcium deficiency I too think you should make a vet visit.


----------

